# Foto Upload mit Verzeichnisstruktur



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (9. Dezember 2007)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe mal eine "kleine" Frage.
Und zwar bin ich absolut begeistert vom StudiVZ Upload Manager:
http://www.simadesign.de/privat/studivz.jpg

Das Tool scheint von der Webseite: http://www.aurigma.com/Products/ImageUploader/
zu stammen.

Allerdings schlägt es mit 184 $ ganz gut ins Gewicht. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es ähnliche Scripte nicht auch kostenlos gibt? Meistens gibt es doch von allen Tools auch FreeSource Produkte?

Im FCK Editor ist wohl auch ein Filemanager integriert. Aber ich schätze, dass der dort eher das Serververzeichnis anzeigt und nicht die Lokale Festplatte.
Habe leider auch dazu nur sehr spärliche Informationen im Internet finden können.

Wäre für jeden Tipp / Hilfe dankbar. Vielleicht hat auch jemand eine Idee, wie man so ein Tool selbst aufbauen könnte. (muss auch nicht in javascript sein, da mir PHP mehr liegt, aber ich schätze, dass es sich ohne Javascript nicht realisieren lässt).

Liebe Grüße
Micha


----------



## Operator_Jon (9. Dezember 2007)

Der Studivz uploader ist meines Wissens nach in Java geschrieben, denn andernfalls hättest du überhaupt keine Möglichkeit die Festplatte des Benutzers zu nutzen!
So komfortabel wirst du es nur mit Java hinbekommen, dafür sind andere Sprachen ungeeignet.
Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich mich irre !


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (9. Dezember 2007)

Aso, okey. Hm, na mit Java kenne ich mich ja mal garnicht aus. *seuftz*

Schade, wäre ne echt geniale Erweiterung gewesen für Webseiten.

Liebe Grüße
Micha


----------

